# Lab Breeders



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Branta said:


> I'd second any reco for Jim Thompsons labs.
> believe it's blue sky labs - do a google search
> 
> Cody was a phenom!! (even though he was the wrong color!)


 
:lol:


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Branta said:


> Cody was a phenom!! (even though he was the wrong color!)


Wait till you see his son Torch!


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

JYDOG said:


> If you would like forward the pedigrees to me before you buy. I may be able to give you some insight on what to expect.
> 
> Also there are two litters upcoming on my web site.
> 
> And there is one in the oven that should be born after the 1st. Call Arron 502-209-0056


any chocolates??


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

choc24/7 said:


> any chocolates??


No chocolates but I can usually find one if needed.


----------

